# Finally



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Thought I would share something that happened over this past weekend. Ever since I picked up a bow six years ago I have put in hundred's of hours in tree stands. This past weekend I finally heard a snort wheeze. I don't know if it's unusual not to hear one in a bow season but I have never heard it until last saturday night. I had a nice 130" down below me and once he saw this other buck come in he pinned his ears back, bristled up, and let out the longest snort wheeze. It was awesome, just sent chills through me. I wasn't able to get a shot because of brush, but hopefully soon I will have an opportunity at a shooter buck. Thought I would share that....it was a pretty awesome experience. Anybody else have any experiences like that?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

IMO, it is better to not hear the snort than to hear it especially from does


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow what a great night in the woods... if you are talking about a territorial snort wheeze and not the snort that deer make when alarmed, I had a little basket six point do a snort wheeze under neath my stand last year, it was pretty cool..


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

lindberg...a snort wheeze is not an alarming sound made by a deer it's a terratorial sound made by a buck, mainly a mature buck but it does vary I hope you guys can hear it sometime its pretty sweet


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I finally heard one this year too, although it was from a 1 1/2 year old fork. Still was the coolest thing, he actually did it twice within about 10 seconds. Had 3 does around him when it happened, the week before gun season.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

thats sweet...I wondered if I would recognize it when it did happen but when it does there is not mistaking for it


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Well i heard it tonight, also from a little 3x3-1.5 yrs old-pretty neat.Though it isnt as sloud as the does alarm snort  neat sound though


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

bretts already knows this story, but ill share it with the rest of you.....last december i was hunting the tail end of the rut and had two bucks come into my stand...the smaller 4x4 smelled some doe-in-estrous i had out and instantly bristled up, laid its ears back, and let out a snort wheeze. The smaller buck then chased off the bigger 5x5, which circled back around and gave me a 30 yard shot. scored 128 and change


----------

